# youtuber joined doordash to pretend to eat the customers food in their face



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I personally wouldnt trust the food if he did this to me. Also, I imagine he will get booted fairly quickly because I bet a few of these customers will report him. kind of corny for this guy to join doordash just to make these videos agitating customers, all while he occupies a driver slot while theres a list of applicants waiting to be approved who actually want to do honest work.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t understand why people think being mean is cool. It is a big problem in our society.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't know how y'all drive for doordash Uber eats GrubHub


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

none of these people are safe serve certified they could do anything to your food at anytime.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"extra flavor"


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

One day these pranksters will get shot, don't mess with people's food man, not in front of them.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

5231XDMA said:


> One day these pranksters will get shot, don't mess with people's food man, not in front of them.


Why would you think that.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> Why would you think that.


Because people are crazy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> Why would you think that.


There are plenty of examples on youtube where pranksters have been shot or had a gun pulled on them.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

It's definitely risky to play these kind of pranks but it surely shows the ungrateful riff raff we have to deliver to on a daily basis. They can easily understand what unprofessional service is until it is time to leave a tip.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I thought that video was brilliant! He smashed that lady’s food because she didn’t tip! 🤣


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> Why would you think that.


Oh , I don't know , maybe because the first guy came back out with a knife in his hand ?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> One day these pranksters will get shot, don't mess with people's food man, not in front of them.


I use to have a small podcast on YouTube and interviewed about a dozen YouTube pranksters. Most of them told me they WANT to be punched in the face or have a gun pulled on them because "the clip would go viral." They don't do it for the thrill, it's mostly a business decision. 1 million views on YouTube could pay between $500 to $1700 on an average video. And the subscriber addition is more valuable than that. (Off 1 million votes you might get 1k to 5k new subs, and if the clip keeps getting views, your sub count goes up)


I don't think this business idea is sustainable. Lol


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Good thing the dude with the knife didn't just run out and stab him in the throat or else we'd never seen this video.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

The last on got pissed when called out. def wouldn't be doing this. The dude was going to murder him over some food....


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I agree with 5231XDMA. 
If you prank the wrong person you could get yourself into serious trouble. Maybe the customer just spent their last dollar to eat. They aren’t going to think it’s that funny.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

This makes us look bad... people will hear of "some door dash delivery driver ate a persons food on youtube" and that's al they'll remember....


----------

